# Home made sticky board



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

I have two new hives and used a home made sticky board under my screened bottom board to check for mites. After leaving it in for two days I did not see any mites. It is my understanding that mites are not a problem in first year hives, but I still expected to see some mites.

I have two questions:

1. Is it possible that I have no mites?

2. What do those of you who have home made sticky board use to make them sticky? I have read of several substances being used (dish detergent, Crisco, etc.)


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

I use vaseline because i live in the country and racoons love crisco or veggie oil and my bees don't like racoons,yes it is possible that your mites are under control


----------



## AtomicAdam (Jul 2, 2011)

I too use vaseline. 
My experience in the past has been good and bad. Last year I installed a pakage that had mites from the start. That colony had many bees with deformed wings and I did expect to much from it, they did not make it through the winter. This year I installed a new pakage which were in great shape to start. They still are doing great with no signs of mites, it is also my only hive I have at this time. Being my only hive they won't be getting mites from my yard. So to answer your question I would say yes it is possible you have no mites


----------



## Corvair68 (May 10, 2011)

I use Vaseline also. I put my board in once a month for three days, and so far I have not found more than 5 mites on the board. They are really small though, smaller than a pin head so you have to look really close. Sometimes they can be hard to see with the pollen and other stuff on there.


----------



## Konrad (Oct 7, 2004)

ralittlefield said:


> I have two questions:
> 
> 1. Is it possible that I have no mites?
> 
> 2. What do those of you who have home made sticky board use to make them sticky? I have read of several substances being used (dish detergent, Crisco, etc.)


1. Most likely you have still mites but you're good till next year.

2. I use Pam Spray ...what do you use???


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

Konrad said:


> ...what do you use???


I had tried both Crisco and Vaseline.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

ralittlefield said:


> 1. Is it possible that I have no mites?


If you have bees....you have mites.


----------

